# Mom has passed



## Mark (Oct 6, 2003)

After a struggle with cancer of the liver which gradually consumed her since the beginning of this year, my mother passed away on Sunday, October 5th, in the late afternoon. I will miss her.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm so very sorry to hear this Mark.  My sympathies and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 6, 2003)

i am sorry for your loss, but glad the struggle is over for her.

 be strong. be there for those who need you and then get back to work.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 6, 2003)

My sympathies, Mark. I'm glad she's in longer in pain, but heartbroken at your loss. 

Kevin


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear this. My condolences.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences and sympathies for your loss.


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 7, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about your loss, Mark. 

My prayers are with you and your family.

Joe


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Mark.  Many hugs and wishes of peace.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 7, 2003)

Losing family is damned hard.  I bid you peace, Mark.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences, Mark.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 7, 2003)

Mark, I'm saddened to hear of your loss. I'm sorry, but words just fail me at times like these.


----------



## BSF (Oct 7, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.  My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm very sorry to here of your loss. I've been there more times than i'd like and it's never easy, i wish you the best.


----------



## madriel (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences, Mark.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear that, Mark.  You have my sympathy and my prayers.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, you'll be in my prayers. Be strong.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm sorry, Mark.  I'll be thinking of you and yours.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 7, 2003)

Man, that's rough.     Sorry to hear that- but it sounds for the best, ultimately.

Take care of yourself, Mark; if you need anything, you know we're here for you.

Well wishes and blessed be.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 7, 2003)

I will remember your mother and your family in my prayers.


----------



## pogre (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Steve Jung (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh, Mark. I'm so sorry for you and your family. Please accept my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear the news Mark 

Hope you are handling everything allright.

Drop me a line if you need any assistance I can provide


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 7, 2003)

There's nothing I ca say that hasn't been said already. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences.


----------



## hong (Oct 7, 2003)

<b></b>


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences Mark.  My mother is also battling cancer at the moment and I've seen how hard the struggle is.  

All the best

John


----------



## isidorus (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences Mark on your loss.


----------



## Eternalknight (Oct 7, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Henry (Oct 7, 2003)

Mark, I'm really sorry to hear it. She sounded like a phenomenal woman.

Be strong, and don't neglect to be weak when you need to, either.

Much love and many prayers...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss, Mark. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 7, 2003)

Mark, I'm very sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences on your loss.  Major suckfest.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, Mark.  Take care of yourself, and know that we're all thinking of you.


----------



## darkbard (Oct 7, 2003)

my condolences, mark.


----------



## myrdden (Oct 7, 2003)

My sincerest sympathies to you and your family Mark.

Myrdden


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Mark, my condolences for your loss.


Folkert


----------



## randomling (Oct 7, 2003)

So sorry to hear that Mark.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 7, 2003)

My condolences Mark.  Cancer is a horrid monster.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Ghostwind (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear the news, Mark. Our sympathies and condolences go out to you and your family. If there is anything you are in need of, you need only ask.


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 7, 2003)

Mothers should never die!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 7, 2003)

Mark, bro, I'm terribly saddened by your loss.  My condolences to you and yours. Take care of yourself and know that we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Skade (Oct 8, 2003)

You've been strong for awhile now, and there is only a little more time before you will have a chance to begin to heal.  We are all with you, in spirit if not in the flesh.  May God be iwth you, friend.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Oct 8, 2003)

Take care Mark.  We'll be here when you need us.


----------



## Lola (Oct 8, 2003)

My condolences. Be good to yourself.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 8, 2003)

Mark,

My condolences to you and your family on your mother's passing from this life.  I only learned about it when I visited your forums tonight.  It is hard to say goodbye to someone you love, even when you know the end is near.

Your mom sounds like she was a remarkable woman, loving and committed to her family.  You have been strong for her and your family.  Now is the time to mourn and grieve. In time, I hope that your mother's memory will be a source of strength and comfort for you.

I have buried too many people I have loved after long and painful illnesses.  I have learned that despite the pain and sorrow, my loved ones remain in my heart, a source of strength and comfort.  Take comfort in knowing that your mother was surrounded by people who loved her, and that she is beyond all pain and suffering.  Take comfort in the fact that you did all that you could and were a source of strength and comfort when she needed you most. Remember that love endures all things, and the love your mother felt for you will be with you always.  

Mark, I am here for you if you need someone to talk to about this. Since you announced your mom's illness, I prayed for her, you, and your family.  I will keep you in my thoughts and my prayers.  

May the Source of peace send peace to all who mourn and comfort to all who are bereaved.

William


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 8, 2003)

Aw, damn. 

 I wish you strenght in the coming times, Mark. I know what it's like to lose a parent.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, mate.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear that, Mark. You've had to bear this for a long while now, and that takes its toll.

Be sure to leave time for yourself in your greiving, too. There are many holes that need to be mended, some of which you won't see for a long time. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 8, 2003)

our prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm sorry, Mark. Try to find comfort in the fact that she is finally at peace. And take care of yourself. 


You know how to get in touch with me if you want to talk.

-Lisa


----------



## Mark (Oct 10, 2003)

The wake was last night and it was good to see so many friends and family.  It wasn't as grief-stricken an affair as I had feared it might become.  My mother had a very good sense of humor and it was reflected in the deportment of the mourners.  I'm sure she would have been pleased.  The funeral ceremony is today, and the interment tomorrow, after which memories will have to suffice.

Thank you, everyone, for your support.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 10, 2003)

Here's another hug, big guy.


----------



## Nifelhein (Oct 10, 2003)

And another one from me!!!

It seems she was a very good woman, I hardly accept the fact that we die, for those memories you refer to are the way we have of living together with those we love...

Your mother will always be with you, in what you learned, do or think, it is that part of her in you that makes you miss her so much... for love, friendship and the like are small parts of the others that are left in us.

[hug],

Nifelhein
===============
Raoni Cananeia Monteiro.


----------



## Maldur (Oct 12, 2003)

My condolences, Mark!

Stay strong


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh... I'm so sorry to hear that. I can feel for you. my Mother died of Recto-colon cancer after a 10 year battle. Even when your prepared it still knocks you for a loop. 
Goddess bless you and yours.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 14, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> My condolences, Mark!
> 
> Stay strong




My sentiments exactly.

joe b.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 14, 2003)

Though they are late, and I've already passed them on on your website, Mark, I do wish to give you my deepest sympathies.  I know it's very hard to lose someone, especially a parent.  At the very least, she is no longer in any pain.

All my love, brother

Jason


----------



## Mark (Oct 14, 2003)

Thank you all.  Her memory will be my inspiration as I get back down to work.  Time to move on and do what I believe would have made her proud of me.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 14, 2003)

You have my best wishes, my friendship and my respect. As per your request, you also have a closed thread.


----------

